# Housse / sac pour PB 12"



## use (25 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un peut-il me donner une référence pour protéger mon PB 12" ?
merci !


----------



## GrandGibus (25 Mai 2004)

Regarde dans ce même forum le thread intitulé *La housse Tucano Second Skin pour PowerBook G4 alu*.

Sinon, j'aime beaucoup les sacs crumpler (bientôt la fête des pères)...


----------



## Kaneda (25 Mai 2004)

Bon alors j'ai un iBook mais je crois que tout le monde sera d'accord pour dire que les house Tucano Second Skin (noires ou grises) sont franchement excellentes. Pas d'encombrement ou de surpoids inutil, un design sobre et élégant et une réelle protection faces aux petits chocs de la vie (oui il faut arreter de faire tomber vos portables les gars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Pour les trouvver , entre autres, applestore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : commandé un mercredi matin, validé dans la journée, et reçu le lendemain à midi par le transporteur TNT


----------



## kisco (25 Mai 2004)

y a cette housse qui est très populaire, et elle le mérite : la  second skin de tucano 

cf photos dans ce post 


MAJ : jolie réponse les gars


----------



## chagregel (25 Mai 2004)

Salut  use 
Bon anniversaire...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ou j'ai encore foutu ces clefs....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. ayé !! retrouvées...


----------

